# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Ilmainen matkustus lastenvaunujen kanssa

## kouvo

> Syypää rattaita pullisteleviin vaunuihin on myös HKL-ajan sääntöartefakti, joka palkitsee lastenvaunujen käyttämisen maksuttomalla matkalla. Alkuperäinen syy tähän säädökseen on kadonnut jo ajat sitten.


Mikä se alkuperäinen syy metron kohdalla tähän oli?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä se alkuperäinen syy metron kohdalla tähän oli?


Että on yhtenäistä kun missään ei tarvitse maksaa.

Minusta koko sääntö on aivan kummallinen. Lentoliikenteessä joutuu maksamaan tavallista lippua suuremman hinnan, jos vie koneessa enemmän tilaa kuin mitä yhdelle matkustajalle on varattu. Esim. sylilapsi ilman omaa istumapaikkaa maksaa tyypillisesti 10% aikuisen lipunhinnasta ja POS (person of size) maksaa lipustaan 150%, mikä oikeuttaa sitten kahteen vierekkäiseen turistiluokan paikkaan. Jos tuota noudatettaisiin, niin lastenvaunuistahan perittäisiin vähintään nelinkertainen matkalipun hinta.

Onkos Helsingissä muuten joutunut maksamaan koirasta koskaan? Saksassa koira matkustaa lastenlipulla.

----------


## kouvo

> Että on yhtenäistä kun missään ei tarvitse maksaa.
> 
> Minusta koko sääntö on aivan kummallinen.


Samoin, tosin eri syystä. Bussissa ja ratikassa sääntö on mielestäni täysin relevantti, koska turvallisuus. Mutta metron kohdalla logiikka ontuu, eikä perustelu enää ole turvallisuus, vaan sosiaalipolitiikka.

----------


## risukasa

> Samoin, tosin eri syystä. Bussissa ja ratikassa sääntö on mielestäni täysin relevantti, koska turvallisuus. Mutta metron kohdalla logiikka ontuu, eikä perustelu enää ole turvallisuus, vaan sosiaalipolitiikka.


Mitenkäs arvokortin leimaaminen tai tekstarilipun tilaaminen muuttuu vaunujen kanssa liikkuessa niin vaaralliseksi? Liikenne sujuvoittuisi kun tällaiset sosiaalituet maksettaisiin suorina tulonsiirtoina.

----------


## kouvo

> Mitenkäs arvokortin leimaaminen tai tekstarilipun tilaaminen muuttuu vaunujen kanssa liikkuessa niin vaaralliseksi?


Niin kauan kuin kuljettajarahastus on olemassa ei mielestäni miltään ihmisryhmältä voi kieltää sen käytön mahdollisuutta. Busseissa arvokorttikaan ei ole mikään ratkaisu vaunuasiaan.

----------


## risukasa

> Niin kauan kuin kuljettajarahastus on olemassa ei mielestäni miltään ihmisryhmältä voi kieltää sen käytön mahdollisuutta.


Lastenvaunueen tapauksessa on kuitenkin kyse asiakkaan omasta valinnasta. Lapsen pystyy kyllä kuljettamaan muillakin tavoilla, kuten mainitulla kantoliinalla, jos haluaa maksaa matkastaan enemmän kuin arvolipun verran.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin kauan kuin kuljettajarahastus on olemassa ei mielestäni miltään ihmisryhmältä voi kieltää sen käytön mahdollisuutta. Busseissa arvokorttikaan ei ole mikään ratkaisu vaunuasiaan.


Ei kukaan ole kieltämässä lastenvaunujen työntäjältä lipun ostamista. On se onnistunut ennen tätä sääntöäkin, lie vasta 90-luvulla tullut. Jos työntäjä sitten valitsee, ettei voi jättää vaunua 8 m päähän käydäkseen lippuostoksilla niin minusta hän samalla valitsee, että ostaa lipun etukäteen.

Myös kaikki yli 250 kg painavat matkustajat tulee vapauttaa lipun hankinnasta, sillä he eivät mahdu variotramissa kulkemaan käytävällä eivätkä siten voi ostaa lippua kuljettajalta, koska joutuvat matkustamaan lastenvaunutilassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lapsen pystyy kyllä kuljettamaan muillakin tavoilla, kuten mainitulla kantoliinalla, jos haluaa maksaa matkastaan enemmän kuin arvolipun verran.


On lapsia, joita ei yksinkertaisesti voi kuljettaa kantoliinassa/-repussa tai vastavissa. Joissain tapauksissa vaunuitta ei siis vain voi lähteä liikenteeseen. Tietenkin on oma asia, poistuuko kotoaan ihmisten ilmoille vai ei. Mutta hulluksi siinä voi tulla, jos ei poistu.

Mutta mitä lippuasiaan tulee, olen sitä mieltä, että Helsingissäkin pitäisi olla kaikille lippupakko metrossa ja muissa raideliikennevälineissä. Bussin voi jättää maksuttomaksi (ja ehkä korkealattiaiset ratikat).

----------


## Samppa

Tämähän lähti liikenne/asiakasturvallisuudesta busseissa. Pian kuitenkin tuli palautteitta siitä, että on tämä niin epistä, kun liityntälinjan bussissa pääsee ilmaiseksi niin sitten kuitenkin pitää maksaa metrossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Onhan se epäloogista.

Ihan yhtä epäloogista on minusta se, että ilmainen matka sidotaan lapsenkuljetusvälineeseen. Eli jos ajattelet kanssamatkustajia ahtaassa kulkuvälineessä ja käytät kantoliinaa ja viet siten vähemmän tilaa, niin sinut palkitaan lipunostopakolla, mutta jos tulet lastenvaunujen kanssa, saat ilmaisen matkan.

----------


## risukasa

> Tämähän lähti liikenne/asiakasturvallisuudesta busseissa. Pian kuitenkin tuli palautteitta siitä, että on tämä niin epistä, kun liityntälinjan bussissa pääsee ilmaiseksi niin sitten kuitenkin pitää maksaa metrossa.


Näin meillä. Joku sosialismin lapsi ottaa sen epäreiluna, että matkan saa maksaa vasta metroasemalla, ja jos ei ole jatkamassa metrolla, niin pääsee jopa maksutta. Ja tuollaiseen palautteeseen sitten vastataan hyväksymällä aivoton ehdotus, mikä sekin erittäin tyypillistä HKL:ää.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ennen oltiin hyvinkin tarkkoja, että joukkoliikennettä ei päässyt vahingossakaan väärinkäyttämään. Vaihto-oikeus oli tarkkaan rajattu, sai vaihtaa vain määrätyillä pysäkeillä heti seuraavaan vuoroon, oli erilliset vaihtoliput ja takaisinpäin ei missään tapauksessa saanut samalla lipulla kulkea. Kausikortteja myytiin kulkusuunnittain, jotta liian halvalla lipulla ei vahingossakaan päästy kulkemaan liian isolla alueella. Mutta hiljakseen on tullut taju, että joukkoliikenteen "väärinkäyttö" on aika marginaalista, ja on parempi vain antaa asian olla. Vähän sama juttu on tässä lastenvaunujutussa. Ei vain kannata rajata tuota ilmaista kulkuoikeutta liian tarkkaan, kun aika harva hankkii lapsia vain siksi, että pääsisi kulkemaan ilmaiseksi. Harvempi myöskään mielikseen kuskaa pikkulapsia julkisilla. Kun vielä muistetaan, että yksi aika iso syy siirtyä henkilöauton käyttäjäksi on lasten syntymä, niin vapaa kulkuoikeus on ihan perusteltu. Ainoan selvän epäkohdan toikin esiin Daniel: tosiaan, jos ne vaunut pystyy jättämään kotiin, niin siitä ei suinkaan palkita, vaan rangaistaan. Asia korjautuu, kun sääntöjä muutetaan niin, että jokaista vauvaikäistä kohden saa yksi aikuinen kulkea ilmaiseksi. Rattaisiin voi suhtautua samoin kuin polkupyöriin: joitain rajoituksia ruuhka-aikaan voisi hyvinkin olla.

Muuten: jos ilmainen matkustus rattaiden kanssa rajattaisiin vain busseihin, niin se kannustaisi rattaiden kanssa liikkuvia kulkemaan ensi sijassa busseissa raideliikenteen sijaan. Mutta kyllähän noin yleensä ottaen juuri raidekulkuneuvoissa on paremmin tilaa rattaille.

----------


## Knightrider

Jos HSL vaatisi tulevaisuudessa lastenvaunullisilta etukäteen ostettua lippua, se voisi kannustaa joukkoliikenteen käytön jatkamiseen myymällä perhesuoraveloituslippuja - 12 kuukautta 9 kuukauden kauden hinnalla. Rajoituksena normaaliin suoraveloituslippuun se, ettei näillä lipuilla voisi matkustaa yötaksan aikaan. Miksei, eihän monet lapsiperheiden vanhemmat ehdi/jaksa aamuyöhön juhlia muutenkaan. Suoraveloitus on myös kätevin kiireiselle vanhemmalle, joka ei jaksa muistaa ulkoa lippunsa arvoa/kautta ja käydä latailemassa sitä lisää. Vanhemmat mieluusti rentoutuvat liikennevälineessä mieluummin kuin joutuisivat vielä senkin ajan olemaan ratin takana - ja lastakin lienee helpompi ruokkia ja viihdyttää matkustajana.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tämä ilmainen matka rattaiden/vaunujen kanssa on voimassa myös Tampereella, joten kommentoin sen perusteella.

Haluaisinpa vain nähdä isän, joka kuljettaa lasta kantoliinassa...  :Wink:   Sen sijaan meitä isiä rattaiden ja vaunujen kanssa on busseissa paljon, joskus tuntuu jopa että enemmistö. Olen nimittäin havainnut, että jos koko perhe on liikkeellä niin yleensä äiti menee etuovesta ja maksaa, ja isä on se joka työntää vaunut keskiovesta bussiin ja vahtii ettei lapsi tipu ajon aikana.

Turvallisuussyistä ilmainen matka on perusteltu eikä ainakaan Tampereella ole edes matkakorttilukijaa keskisillalla. Muistan kyllä ajan, jolloin ilmaismatkaa ei vielä ollut olemassa. Silloin busseissa oli myös korkeat rappuset keskisillalle, ja vaunujen kanssa matkustivat yleensä vain äidit. Ja jotenkin tuntuu että ne olivat juuri vaunuja eivätkä yleensä ikinä (?) rattaita, mutta varmaksi en osaa sanoa. Silloin siis äiti huikkasi ovelta jollekulle matkustajalle, että anteeksi voisiko joku auttaa, ja sitten joku matkustaja (usein myös allekirjoittanut koululaisena) kävi nostamassa aisasta vaunut bussiin kun äiti nosti akselitangosta tai vastaavasta osasta. Tämän operaation jälkeen ko. äiti sitten jätti vaunut oman onnensa nojaan, seilasi kuljettajan viereen leimaamaan lippunsa Almexissa ja sitten takaisin. Ei millään muotoa helppo tai vaaraton operaatio. Ja varmasti ei kuljettu huvikseen.

Kieltämättä jos on kahden vaiheilla ja vaihtoehtona on auto, kokemukseni mukaan ilmaismatka houkuttaa. Varsinkin kun matalalattiabussiin pääsee suoraan työntämään vaunut/rattaat sisään kokonaisina eikä tarvitse palastella niitä osiin ja kiinnittää lasta turvaistuimeen. Mutta sitten ne huonot puolet: vaunujen/rattaiden kanssa ei ole ikinä takuuta että pääsee kulkemaan ajallaan. Aika usein bussissa on jo kahdet tai jopa kolmet rattaat eikä sisään enää mahdu. Silloin pitää odottaa seuraavaa vuoroa. Tai sitä seuraavaa, kuten toisinaan on käynyt. Tämä on siinä määrin ärsyttävää, että maksaisin ilomielin normaalin lipun, jos saisin samalla takuun siitä että pääsen aina kyytiin samoin ehdoin kuin kahdella jalalla liikkeellä oleva.

Se täytyy muistaa, että ilmaismatkan ehtona on, että lapsi sitten myös istuu niissä rattaissa koko matkan ajan ja vanhempi on siinä vieressä vahtimassa. Joskus katson vähän karsaasti niitä, jotka koppaavat lapsen syliin ja menevät penkille istumaan. Silloinhan kykenisi yhtä hyvin käymään maksamassa matkansa. En tosin viitsi sanoa mitään, kun en ole mikään nipopoliisi.

Kokemusta on myös 3-4 -vuotiaan kanssa bussissa ilman rattaita kulkemisesta. Se on aika akrobaattisuoritus, varsinkin jos istuu bussin korotetussa takaosassa ja lähtee sieltä kömpimään esim. Hämeenkadun töyssyissä ajettaessa kohti keskiovea. Toinen käsi on tangossa ja toisella pitelen lasta pystyssä ettei kaadu käytävällä sivuttaiskiihtyvyyksien seurauksena. Myös takaosaan johtavat portaat ovat aivan liian jyrkät ja korkeat sen kokoisille pienille pohkeille. Mutta jostain syystä kaikkien lasten suosikkipaikat lienevät takana, mistä on komeimmat näköalat ulos...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muuten: jos ilmainen matkustus rattaiden kanssa rajattaisiin vain busseihin, niin se kannustaisi rattaiden kanssa liikkuvia kulkemaan ensi sijassa busseissa raideliikenteen sijaan.


En ole tällaista ilmiötä pistänyt Tukholmassa merkille, enkä itse myöskään suosi busseja, koska välillä on pakko käyttää Tunnelbanaa ja lippukin on sitä varten ostettu. Toisaalta taas täkäläiset olosuhteet poikkeaa hieman Helsingistä raideliikenneverkoston osalta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:55 ----------




> Haluaisinpa vain nähdä isän, joka kuljettaa lasta kantoliinassa...


Liinan ja repun välimaastossa tuo laite on, mutta tervetuloa vain katsomaan.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ja lastakin lienee helpompi ruokkia ja viihdytt matkustajana.


Tst ruokkimisesta pit kyll vhn lht. En muista nhneeni lapsen ruokkimista bussissa, ja kohta 4-vuotiaan lapsen isn, jolla on pikkuvauva-aika viel tuoreessa muistissa, pitisin sit perin omituisena ruokkimispaikkana -- olkoon ruokkimistapa tai ravinnon luonne sitten mik tahansa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tst ruokkimisesta pit kyll vhn lht. En muista nhneeni lapsen ruokkimista bussissa, ja kohta 4-vuotiaan lapsen isn, jolla on pikkuvauva-aika viel tuoreessa muistissa, pitisin sit perin omituisena ruokkimispaikkana -- olkoon ruokkimistapa tai ravinnon luonne sitten mik tahansa.


Lienet oikeassa, mutta ei vaikuttanut kirjoittaessa mahdottomalta skenaariolta tll valmisruoan ja ikuisen kiireen aikakaudella. Tosin, jos lapsi jostain syyst alkaa itke, vaikkapa nln vuoksi, voi vliaikaisen viihdyttmisen tarve olla kriittinen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Liinan ja repun vlimaastossa tuo laite on, mutta tervetuloa vain katsomaan.


Hmmm... Tllaisen kanssa kehtaa iskin olla liikenteess, mutta tllainen tuntuu sellaiselta ett ainakaan allekirjoittaneella ei pokka pitisi.

En vain oikein tied mik on termin "kantoliina" kyttalue suomen kieless, eli kattaako se mys tuon "baby carrierin". Sattui nimittin niin, ett omaan talouteen sellainen ostettiin New Yorkin -lomamatkalla alennusostoskeskuksesta New Jerseyst eik esim. Lielahden Lastentarvikkeesta. Kohtalon oikusta sille vipstaakille ei sitten ikin lytynyt kytt, koska ensinnkin sit voi kytt vain hyvin pienten vauvojen kuljetukseen, ja toisekseen lapsen parantuva lonkkaluksaatio ynn lyht nivelet estivt kytn kohdeiss. Rattaissa sen sijaan lapsi kulkee viel 4-vuotiaanakin silloin kun ei itse jaksa kvell esim. koko piv, jos sellaiseen paikkaan ollaan matkalla, miss tuo olisi tarpeen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hmmm... Tllaisen kanssa kehtaa iskin olla liikenteess, mutta tllainen tuntuu sellaiselta ett ainakaan allekirjoittaneella ei pokka pitisi.


Itse taas en Baby Bjrnin kanssa kehtaisi olla liikenteess, kun sit on niin vaikea saada istumaan ergonomisesti. Meill se ji kyll melkein olemattomalle kytlle, mutta onneksi oli sentn kytettyn ostettu. Lopputulos on yleens, ett kvelln hankalan nkisesti ja lapsi (vauva) sojottaa epmrisess asennossa eik suinkaan vapaasti kantolaitteessa levten. Kantoreppujakin on monenlaisia, jotkut ovat hyvinkin liinamaisia, ja kyll min sellaisessa liinamaisemmassakin kannan ihan mielellni, jos se vain lapseni oloa helpottaa (ensin koliikki ja sitten refluksitauti). Ja patikoidessahan se on mit mainioin. Onpahan tullut kavuttua ihan vuorenrintitkin vuoden ikinen tllaisessa mukana. Onhan se rankkaa kiivet kivikkoja yls ja alas reilu 10 kiloa selss tai rinnalla, mutta eiphn tarvitse salilla huhkia.  :Tongue:

----------


## ultrix

> On lapsia, joita ei yksinkertaisesti voi kuljettaa kantoliinassa/-repussa tai vastavissa. Joissain tapauksissa vaunuitta ei siis vain voi lhte liikenteeseen. Tietenkin on oma asia, poistuuko kotoaan ihmisten ilmoille vai ei. Mutta hulluksi siin voi tulla, jos ei poistu.


Mun poikani on ollut juurikin tllainen, jo ihan pikkuvauvasta asti niin voimakas luonne, ett jos on yrittnyt kantoliinaan viritt, niin ei ole suostunut siell olemaan vaan on rauhoittunut vasta pstyn pois. Eik varsinkaan nyt 3-vuotiaana sit voisi kuvitellakaan pitvns kantoliinassa tai edes kantorepussa  rattaat ovat tosin ajoittain vlttmttmyys liikuttaessa lapsivihamielisill kaduilla (lue: mik tahansa katu, jossa jalkakytv on kapea ja autoille on vhintn kaksi kaistaa tilaa; vastakohtana kvelykeskusta on lapsiystvllist), etenkin jos mukana on muutakin kdesspidettv kuin ajoittain syliin vaativa lapsi.




> Ennen oltiin hyvinkin tarkkoja, ett joukkoliikennett ei pssyt vahingossakaan vrinkyttmn. Vaihto-oikeus oli tarkkaan rajattu, sai vaihtaa vain mrtyill pyskeill heti seuraavaan vuoroon, oli erilliset vaihtoliput ja takaisinpin ei missn tapauksessa saanut samalla lipulla kulkea.


Arkea KA-kaupungeissa ja eriss muissa pikkukaupungeissa, joissa ei puhuta tunnin vaihto-oikeudesta vaan taistellaan "siirtolipuista". "Siirto". Varmaan mys "tungosaika", "kaitiotalo" ja "AU-lapsi"?




> Harvempi myskn mielikseen kuskaa pikkulapsia julkisilla. Kun viel muistetaan, ett yksi aika iso syy siirty henkilauton kyttjksi on lasten syntym, niin vapaa kulkuoikeus on ihan perusteltu. Ainoan selvn epkohdan toikin esiin Daniel: tosiaan, jos ne vaunut pystyy jttmn kotiin, niin siit ei suinkaan palkita, vaan rangaistaan. Asia korjautuu, kun sntj muutetaan niin, ett jokaista vauvaikist kohden saa yksi aikuinen kulkea ilmaiseksi. Rattaisiin voi suhtautua samoin kuin polkupyriin: joitain rajoituksia ruuhka-aikaan voisi hyvinkin olla.
> 
> Muuten: jos ilmainen matkustus rattaiden kanssa rajattaisiin vain busseihin, niin se kannustaisi rattaiden kanssa liikkuvia kulkemaan ensi sijassa busseissa raideliikenteen sijaan. Mutta kyllhn noin yleens ottaen juuri raidekulkuneuvoissa on paremmin tilaa rattaille.


Nimenomaan, bussissa lapsen kanssa matkustaminen maksuttomalla seisomapaikalla, jossa rattaille ei ole edes toimivaa turvavyt ei ole mitn suurinta hupia. Varsinkaan, kun ei ikin voi luottaa, ett mahtuu ensimmisen paikalle tulevaan bussiin. Oma ratkaisuni thn on yksinkertainen: tilataan lis matkakortinlukijoita, asennetaan ne bussien keskioville, problem solved. Rautatieasemille yms. voidaan pystytt lipunmyyntiautomaatit sielt, mist ne puuttuvat (esim. Tampereelta). Saman maksun maksaa, oli sitten ilman lasta tai lapsen kanssa ja riippumatta lapsenkuljetusvlineest.




> Jos HSL vaatisi tulevaisuudessa lastenvaunullisilta etukteen ostettua lippua, se voisi kannustaa joukkoliikenteen kytn jatkamiseen myymll perhesuoraveloituslippuja - 12 kuukautta 9 kuukauden kauden hinnalla. Rajoituksena normaaliin suoraveloituslippuun se, ettei nill lipuilla voisi matkustaa ytaksan aikaan. Miksei, eihn monet lapsiperheiden vanhemmat ehdi/jaksa aamuyhn juhlia muutenkaan.


Ei, mutta joskus kylily lapsen isovanhempien tykn venyy aiottua pidempn ja joutuu turvautumaan ytaksaan. Tosin HSL-alueella ytaksa alkaa niin paljon myhempn, ett siell tuollainen lippu voisikin toimia, Tampereella prht plle jo tasan klo 24, jolloin esim. Helsingist tullessa pit varata iltapainotteista elmntapaa viettvlle perheelle suhteellisen aikainen juna, jos aikoo ehti ennen sit vaihtobussiin.  :Embarassed: 




> Turvallisuussyist ilmainen matka on perusteltu eik ainakaan Tampereella ole edes matkakorttilukijaa keskisillalla. Muistan kyll ajan, jolloin ilmaismatkaa ei viel ollut olemassa. Silloin busseissa oli mys korkeat rappuset keskisillalle, ja vaunujen kanssa matkustivat yleens vain idit. Ja jotenkin tuntuu ett ne olivat juuri vaunuja eivtk yleens ikin (?) rattaita, mutta varmaksi en osaa sanoa. Silloin siis iti huikkasi ovelta jollekulle matkustajalle, ett anteeksi voisiko joku auttaa, ja sitten joku matkustaja (usein mys allekirjoittanut koululaisena) kvi nostamassa aisasta vaunut bussiin kun iti nosti akselitangosta tai vastaavasta osasta. Tmn operaation jlkeen ko. iti sitten jtti vaunut oman onnensa nojaan, seilasi kuljettajan viereen leimaamaan lippunsa Almexissa ja sitten takaisin. Ei milln muotoa helppo tai vaaraton operaatio. Ja varmasti ei kuljettu huvikseen.


Tmkin on arkea suurimmassa osassa kaupunkeja kolmea suurinta ja muutamaa muuta lukuunottamatta. Kerran olen Hmeenlinnassa matkustanut lastenrattaiden kanssa, ja homma toimi nin: rattaat sisn keskiovestajt lapsi itsekseen rattaisiin keskisillalle ja lhde maksamaan matkasiosta lippu kteisell samalla, kun kuuntelet lapsesi htntynytt huutoparkuapalaa puolijuoksua keskisillalle, ota lapsi pois rattaistaistu lapsen kanssa valitsemallesi penkille (olethan maksava asiakas) lukittuasi rattaat toivottavasti toimiviin turvavihin???profitPyskill seisontaa thn touhuun kului ehk puoli minuuttia, subjektiivisesti tosin tuntui vhintn minuutilta. Veikkaanpa, ett osasyyn tst luopumiseen _sivistyskaupungeissa_ on ollut ruuhkabussishlys, jossa matkustaja on joutunut ryykmn ns. akanvirtaan tai pahimmassa tapauksessa ulos bussista (lapselle traumaattista) ja etuovesta uudestaan, jotta tm on pssyt maksamaan lippua. Siihen touhuun ei ole en vljn hmeenlinnalaisbussin 2030 sekuntia riittnyt.

Sivumennen sanoen en ole koskaan matkustanut Tampereen seutuliikenteess (linjoilla 45-95) kuntarajan yli rattaiden kanssa. Jos joskus niin teen, teen sen junalla (Nokia, Lempl) tai kunnon kaukoliikennebussilla, jossa saan rahoilleni kunnon vastinetta rattaiden menness rahtitilaan ja pstessni lapsen kanssa kunnollisille stressivapaille istuimille.




> Se tytyy muistaa, ett ilmaismatkan ehtona on, ett lapsi sitten mys istuu niiss rattaissa koko matkan ajan ja vanhempi on siin vieress vahtimassa.


Eik ole. Tosin rattaita pit olla valvomassa, eli mihinkn yht penkkirivi kauemmas keskisillasta ei ole varsinkaan moraalisesti asiaa menn.




> Mutta jostain syyst kaikkien lasten suosikkipaikat lienevt takana, mist on komeimmat nkalat ulos...


Tai sitten ihan edess, koska nopeusmittari ja liikennemaisema.  :Smile: 




> Tst ruokkimisesta pit kyll vhn lht. En muista nhneeni lapsen ruokkimista bussissa, ja kohta 4-vuotiaan lapsen isn, jolla on pikkuvauva-aika viel tuoreessa muistissa, pitisin sit perin omituisena ruokkimispaikkana -- olkoon ruokkimistapa tai ravinnon luonne sitten mik tahansa.


No, min olen. On sekin aikamoista akrobatiaa, eik sit oikein voi tehd, ellei keskisillalla ole vapaata klaffi-istuinta.

----------


## vristo

Edell muutamia syit, miksi asun HSL-alueella, jossa sentn on oikeaa kaupunkijoukkoliikennett Suomessa.

----------


## sub

Meni varmaan ihan ohjekirjan mukaan, mutta pikkuisen pelisilm olisi voinut tnn kuskilta odottaa, joka heitti bussista ulos rouvashenkiln tenavineen. Kyseinen rouva nosti n. 2-v naperon rattaisiin vasta autossa, koska lumipenkan takia rattaat oli helpompi nostaa sisn ilman lastia. Tm ei kuskille sopinut, vaan hn vaati rouvaa maksamaan matkansa. Noh, rouvalla ei ollut kuin pankkikortti, ja eikun ulos bussista.

----------


## sm3

Mutta onko sekn oikein ett lasta kytetn matkakorttina?

----------


## Samppa

> Meni varmaan ihan ohjekirjan mukaan, mutta pikkuisen pelisilm olisi voinut tnn kuskilta odottaa, joka heitti bussista ulos rouvashenkiln tenavineen. Kyseinen rouva nosti n. 2-v naperon rattaisiin vasta autossa, koska lumipenkan takia rattaat oli helpompi nostaa sisn ilman lastia. Tm ei kuskille sopinut, vaan hn vaati rouvaa maksamaan matkansa. Noh, rouvalla ei ollut kuin pankkikortti, ja eikun ulos bussista.


Ei mennyt ollenkaan ohjekirjan mukaan. Lapsen ei tarvitse olla vaunussa autoon noustessa tai siell matkustettaessa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ei mennyt ollenkaan ohjekirjan mukaan. Lapsen ei tarvitse olla vaunussa autoon noustessa tai siell matkustettaessa.


Toivottavasti kyseinen rouva jtt asiasta palautteen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta onko sekn oikein ett lasta kytetn matkakorttina?


Tuskin kytetn. Ehk pset viel kokeilemaan, millaista 2-vuotiaan kanssa liikkuminen on. Sitten ymmrrt, miksi lapsi tytyy toisinaan ottaa rattaista pois, mutta toisaalta, miksi rattaat on oikestaan vlttmtn vline olla mukana. Huvikseen tuskin kukaan rkk itsen lhtemll lapsosen kanssa liikenteeseen, mutta kyll, sinne on pakko joskus lhte: ostokset ja byrokratia ei hoidu aina kotoa ksin eik pkn muuten kest.

Palaute asiasta olisi todella paikallaan.

----------


## Dakkus

Palautteen asiasta voi kirjoittaa kuka tahansa tapahtuman nhnyt. Se ei ole mikn asianomistajan mukanaoloa vaativa kanne, vaan ihan vaan tieto tapahtuneesta ilkesti toimineen henkiln pomolle. Mit useampi bussin matkustaja toisistaan riipumatta ptyy asiasta valittamaan, sit parempi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuskin kytetn. Ehk pset viel kokeilemaan, millaista 2-vuotiaan kanssa liikkuminen on


Lapsen kytt matkakorttina nkee itse asiassa kohtalaisen paljon. Sellainen viisivuotias tungetaan vastaanhangoittelusta huolimatta keveisiin sateenvarjorattaisiin, jota sitten nn vuoksi tynnetn lyhyt ptk runko mutkalla ilmaismatkaa varten.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lapsen kytt matkakorttina nkee itse asiassa kohtalaisen paljon. Sellainen viisivuotias tungetaan vastaanhangoittelusta huolimatta keveisiin sateenvarjorattaisiin, jota sitten nn vuoksi tynnetn lyhyt ptk runko mutkalla ilmaismatkaa varten.


Mist tiedt miten hyvin se 5-vuotias jaksaa sitten kaupungilla kvell? Ehk rattaat ovat mukana siit syyst, ett tenava vsyy aikansa jalkeilla oltuaan ja menomatkalla bussissa temppuiltuaan?

Luovuin rattaiden kytst pari kuukautta sitten oman reilun nelivuotiaan kanssa. Nin ei tarvitse taistella vaunu-/rataspaikoista, mutta vastaavasti saa tasapainoilla kytvll huojuvassa bussissa mrpyskki lhestyttess. Minulla on kk-lippu, joten bussilipuista maksamani rahasumma ei muuttunut. Suurin ongelma on siin, ett kun psemme kaupungille, tuon ikinen lapsi ei jaksa kvell mrttmn pitki matkoja, varsinkaan vsyneen pivkotipivn jlkeen. (Erityisesti kvely Stockan pyskilt muskariin Tammerkosken koululle on koettelemus pienille jaloille...)

Rattaista olisi kieltmtt edelleen jonkin verran hyty, mutta en ole viitsinyt ottaa niit uudelleen kyttn, kun kerran sovimme lapsen kanssa ett nyt hn on riittvn iso kulkemaan omin jaloin. Tuon ikiselle on trke saada tuntea olevansa iso. Ostoskassit on toinen ongelma: rattaiden kanssa ne oli helppo lykt alatasolle ja lapsi kyytiin. Nyt on kdet tynn kasseja ja lapsi roikkuu jossain kulmassa kiinni, mieluiten riittvss puristusotteessa ettei juokse autojen alle. Ymmrrn hyvin ett moni vanhempi nkee tss jo riittvsti syyt auton pitmiselle, mutta itse ajoin 10 vuotta ja olen erittin tyytyvinen luovuttuani ajamisesta, joten en valita: kassien raahaaminen bussissa menee kuntoilusta, jota en istumatyss (posin ettyss kotona tietokoneen ruutua tuijottaessa) muuten saa lainkaan tarpeeksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mist tiedt miten hyvin se 5-vuotias jaksaa sitten kaupungilla kvell?


Osaan niin sanotusti lukea tilannetta.

Totta, ett osassa tapauksia homma menee moraalisestikin tysin oikein, mutta kuten yll sanoin, kohtalaisen usein nkee mys snnn tarpeetonta hyvksikytt.

----------


## Dakkus

> Osaan niin sanotusti lukea tilannetta.
> 
> Totta, että osassa tapauksia homma menee moraalisestikin täysin oikein, mutta kuten yllä sanoin, kohtalaisen usein näkee myös säännön tarpeetonta hyväksikäyttöä.


Miten usein on "kohtalaisen usein"? En ole viimeisen puolen vuoden aikana havainnut tuollaista tapahtuvan, vaikka aika paljon junilla itsekin kuljen  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Miten usein on "kohtalaisen usein"? En ole viimeisen puolen vuoden aikana havainnut tuollaista tapahtuvan, vaikka aika paljon junilla itsekin kuljen


Minä kuljen enemmän, ja näen useammin laiturin tapahtumia myös ennen junan liikkeen pysähtymistä.  :Wink: 

En ole absoluuttisia tai suhteellisia lukumääriä laskenut, mutta sen verran usein, että olen mielessäni asettanut tapahtumatyypin kategoriaan "kohtalaisen usein". Ymmärrän toki, että kokemus on hyvinkin subjektiivinen.

----------


## Koala

> Lapsen käyttöä matkakorttina näkee itse asiassa kohtalaisen paljon. Sellainen viisivuotias tungetaan vastaanhangoittelusta huolimatta keveisiin sateenvarjorattaisiin, jota sitten näön vuoksi työnnetään lyhyt pätkä runko mutkalla ilmaismatkaa varten.


No höh, mä olen aina pitänyt tätä urbaanilegendana, ehkä sitten olen aina nähnyt vain ne rattaisiinsa sopivat penskat ja 13-vuotiaat tuupataan kyytiin heti mun poistuttua  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Tuskin käytetään. Ehkä pääset vielä kokeilemaan, millaista 2-vuotiaan kanssa liikkuminen on. Sitten ymmärrät, miksi lapsi täytyy toisinaan ottaa rattaista pois, mutta toisaalta, miksi rattaat on oikestaan välttämätön väline olla mukana. Huvikseen tuskin kukaan rääkkää itseään lähtemällä lapsosen kanssa liikenteeseen, mutta kyllä, sinne on pakko joskus lähteä: ostokset ja byrokratia ei hoidu aina kotoa käsin eikä pääkään muuten kestä.
> 
> Palaute asiasta olisi todella paikallaan.


Kuules, siksi en 21 vuoden ikään mennessä ole lasta tehnyt.  :Wink:  Ymmärrän toki nuo asiat, ja heittoni oli enemmän yleisesti tämän ketjun aiheeseen liittyvä ei suoraan tuohon tapaukseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuules, siksi en 21 vuoden ikään mennessä ole lasta tehnyt.


Pahoitteluni. En tarkoittanut tätä henkilökohtaiseksi, vaan ihan yleiseksi tiedoksi. Kummasti nimittäin muuttuu monella mielipide "hyökkäysvaunuista", kun on ollut vanhempainvapaana. Kaikista haitoista huolimatta en ole pannut pahakseni lapsen saamista, ainostaan lyhyeksi jäänyttä, kolmen kuukauden vanhempainvapaata harmittelen.

----------


## Max

> No höh, mä olen aina pitänyt tätä urbaanilegendana, ehkä sitten olen aina nähnyt vain ne rattaisiinsa sopivat penskat ja 13-vuotiaat tuupataan kyytiin heti mun poistuttua


Muistetaan myös, että asiat eivät aina ole sitä, miltä ne näyttävät. Meillä esim. on 6-vuotias, joka ei osaa kävellä ja tuskin milloinkaan oppii. Ilmaismatkat rattailla siis jatkuvat 7-vuotispäivän jälkeenkin HSL:n saattaja tarvitaan-kortilla.

----------


## MJG

> Osaan niin sanotusti lukea tilannetta.
> 
> Totta, että osassa tapauksia homma menee moraalisestikin täysin oikein, mutta kuten yllä sanoin, kohtalaisen usein näkee myös säännön tarpeetonta hyväksikäyttöä.


Mistä muuten tiedät, että kyse on ilmaismatkasta? Onko sinulla ihmisten lompakoihin ulottuva röntgenkatse, sellainen kuin Teräsmiehellä? Väittäisin, että valtaosa säännöllisesti bussissa ratasikäisiä roudaamassa olevista on viemässä pilttiä työmatkalla päivähoitoon tai hakemassa pois. Tällöin mitä todennäköisimmin taskussa on matkakortti, johon on ladattu aikaa ja jolla päiväkodin oven sulkemisen jälkeen jatketaan matkaa, etuoven kautta.

Kokemuksesta voisin sanoa, että rattaiden kanssa kulkeminen on sen verran hankalaa hommaa, että sitä yleensä ihmiset eivät tee huvikseen, eivätkä varsinkaan tarkoituksenaan säästää pari euroa bussilipusta, eivätkä eritoten talvella. Uskallan esittää, että ns. väärinkäyttötapaukset edustavat marginaalin marginaalia, eivätkä siten edellytä juuri olankohtautusta vahvempaa reaktiota.

----------


## ultrix

> Kokemuksesta voisin sanoa, että rattaiden kanssa kulkeminen on sen verran hankalaa hommaa, että sitä yleensä ihmiset eivät tee huvikseen, eivätkä varsinkaan tarkoituksenaan säästää pari euroa bussilipusta, eivätkä eritoten talvella. Uskallan esittää, että ns. väärinkäyttötapaukset edustavat marginaalin marginaalia, eivätkä siten edellytä juuri olankohtautusta vahvempaa reaktiota.


Näin on. Jos joku oikeasti ilmaisen bussimatkan perässä vetää loskakelillä kymmensenttisessä hangen ja veden sekoituksessa rattaita viisi-kuusivuotias lapsi kyydissä ja saa ne vielä ehjänä kyytiin, niin mitalia kaulaan. Oli tarpeeksi hankalaa jo kolmivuotiaan kanssa, ja nyt rattaat on meilläkin ollut suunnilleen nelivuotissynttäreistä lähtien varastossa. On ne ehkä kerran-pari ollut kauppareissujen takia käytössä, mutta talven ansiosta pulkka on ollut sittemmin the kuljetusväline ja toivotaan ensi keväänä että saataisiin rahat tavarafillariin.

----------


## Akizz

> Niin ja kahden penkin takia hävisi sekin ratkaisu että saadaan kolmet lastenvaunut mahtumaan vierekkäin. Esimerkiksi Kuninkaantammessa ja sen ympäristössä (Hakuninmaa jne.) asuu niin paljon lapsiperheitä että lähes aina linja 43 on jo kahdet rattaat kyydissä ennen Hakuninmaata ja joka kerta joku joutuu odottaa seuraavaa bussia ja toivomaan josko siihenkään mahtuu. Kumpikohan sitten tärkeämpää. Kaksi työkykyistä nuorta istumassa vai lapsi äitinsä kanssa matkalla tärkeille asioille


Kaksi työkykyistä nuorta jotka maksavat lipusta vai lapsi äitinsä kanssa matkustamassa ilmaiseksi. Jos ilmaiseksi matkustaa, voi odottaa seuraavaakin bussia.

----------


## antti

Akizz kirjoitti:  "Kaksi työkykyistä nuorta jotka maksavat lipusta vai lapsi äitinsä kanssa matkustamassa ilmaiseksi. Jos ilmaiseksi matkustaa, voi odottaa seuraavaakin bussia".
Tässä on paljon totuutta mukana. Tietysti osa äideistä kuljettaa lastaan päiväkotiin tai terveydenhoitoon liittyvään, mutta olen havainnut, että otetaan lapsi ja vaunut mukaan vain sen takia, että ei tarvitse maksaa shoppailu tms. matkastaan. Tositarinaa tämäkin: Mikkolanpuistossa vähän alkoholisoitunut mutsi lainasi jälkikasvuaan ryyppykavereilleen, että pääsivät käymään Korson handelissa ja kun lapsi sai palkaksi jätskin, niin kaikki olivat tyytyväisiä.

----------


## canis lupus

> Kaksi työkykyistä nuorta jotka maksavat lipusta vai lapsi äitinsä kanssa matkustamassa ilmaiseksi. Jos ilmaiseksi matkustaa, voi odottaa seuraavaakin bussia.


Näin sanoo vain sellainen jolla ei omia lapsia ole. HSL on voittoa tavoittelematon järjestö jonka tarkoitus on palvella kaikkia kyvyistään huolimatta. Se että lapsi ei pääse neuvolaan koska bussi on täynnä tai lapsiperheen olisi pakko omistaa auto ei oikein kuulosta siltä mihin pääkaupunkiseudulla tulisi tähdätä. Olen nähnyt mm. tilanteen jossa äiti päätti kävellä loppumatkan jotta saataisi vaikeasti vammainen pyörätuolinsa kanssa kyytiin. Hieno teko häneltä. Lapsi maksaa 10 kertaa enemmän kuin kuukausilippu ja lapsiperhe maksaa jo senkin edestä veroja. Mutta ei se mitään istukaa nyt niin jaksatte vanhana sitten seistä

----------


## j-lu

> Näin sanoo vain sellainen jolla ei omia lapsia ole.


Hyvää asiavirheiden täyteistä pohdintaa siinä nimimerkiltä canis lupus ja ennen kaikkea hyvää argumentointia.

Korjataan kuitenkin. Ilmainen matkaoikeus lastenvaunujen kanssa on jäänne ajalta, jolloin maksaminen oli vaunujen kanssa oikeasti vaikeaa. Toki siinä oli/on sosiaalipoliikkaakin mukana. Nykyään lipun osto on kuitenkin helppoa, jokainen äiti-ikäinen osaa esimerkiksi ostaa lipun mobiilisovelluksella. Myös kortti on mahdollista leimata keskioven kohdalla tai ainakin tuo mahdollisuus voidaan tarjota.

Ilmainen joukkoliikenne äideille voi olla hyvää sosiaalipolitiikkaa, varsinkin mamu-mammojen on hyvä päästä liikkumaan kotoaan, mutta nykyinen toteutus on yksiselitteisesti huono.

Ensinnäkin tuki kohdistuu huonosti, koska matka on ilmainen niin miljoonataloudesta tuleville kotirouvaäideille kuin sossun luukulla asioiville äideille. Yhteiskunnan on aivan tarpeetonta tukea niiden ihmisten liikkumista, joilla on varaa maksaa oma liikkumisensa, eikä taskun pohjalla huomaa eroa.

Toisekseen matkojen ollessa osalle ilmaisia, kyse on tosiasiallisesti ristisubventiosta, jossa muut joukkoliikennematkustajat maksavat osan ilmaisen liikkumisen. 

Jos halutaan, että joku ryhmä liikkuu ilmaiseksi, kyse on sosiaalipolitiikasta joka pitää järjestää sosiaalitoimen kautta. Tällöin kaikki veronmaksajat osallistuvat talkoisiin koko tuen osalta, eivätkä muut joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät joudu kantamaan ylimäätäistä taakkaa. Tällöin myös voidaan tehdä liikkumisen tuesta harkinnanvarainen, eikä jokaisennmiljonäärimamman liikkumista tarvitse tukea.

----------


## canis lupus

Tuskin ne miljonäärimammat bussilla Westendistä isolle kirkolle lähtee. Katumaasturi on omakotitalon pihassa lähin vaihtoehto ja parkkiluola määränpäässä tai kadun varsi.

Meillä on aivan eri suunta kun vertaa Helsingin seutua ja muuta Eurooppaa niin huomaa että täällä tuntuu olevan perusterveiden ihmisten mukavuus muiden heikompien tarpeiden huomioimista tärkeämpää. Jos lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkujalta alettaisiin vaatimaan lippua heille pitäisi silloin viimeistäänkin järjestää tilaa. Miksi he maksaisivat lippua jos bussiin pääseminen on epävarmaa? Muistetaan kuitenkin että linja-auto on logistinen työkalu jolla pitää pystyä tarjoamaan kuljetus aivan kaikille siihen pyrkiville (paitsi jos suurin sallittu henkilömäärä ylittyy, silloin tasapuolisesti kukaan ei pääse sisään. Sairas taikka terve)

----------


## tohpeeri

En  ole vaatimassa lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkevien ilmaismatkojen poistamista mutta sen ikävän asian olen huomannut, että tämä on selvästi lisännyt parin pysäkinvälin matkustamista vaunujen tai rattaiden kera. Aivan kuin ei nykyään enää osattaisi työntää niitä kadulla. Ja tässä kärsivät ne lasten kanssa liikuvat joilla on pitempi matka edessä. Edellisellä pysäkillä on ehkä juuri mennyt viimeinen vaunupaikka, seuraavalta saattaisi haluta kyytiin sellainen jolla on pitkä matka edessä, mutta kun ei mahdu. Sitä seuraavalla pysäkillä tämä lyhytmatkalainen jääkin sitten pois kun ei millään jaksanut sitä kahden pysäkinväliä kävellä.

----------


## hylje

> Sillä ei taatusti saada yksityisautoilijoita siirtymään joukkoliikenteeseen, että "pääsee" seisomaan.


Jos bussit on täynnä on aika toissijaista ihmetellä miten yksityisautoilijat saa siirtymään joukkoliikenteeseen.

Ylipäätään joukkoliikenteen arvoa ei määritellä sillä suostuuko tapa-autoilija käyttämään sitä. Sitä on parempi mitata esimerkiksi sillä, kuinka moni sitä oikeasti käyttää. Lisää asiakkaita kannattaa haalia sieltä mistä se on helpointa, ei vaikeinta. Autoilija on kaikin puolin vaikea asiakas, koska auto on hyvä ihan erilaisessa liikkumisessa kuin bussit. Sitä ei mukavalla penkillä voiteta.

----------


## petteri

> Meillä on aivan eri suunta kun vertaa Helsingin seutua ja muuta Eurooppaa niin huomaa että täällä tuntuu olevan perusterveiden ihmisten mukavuus muiden heikompien tarpeiden huomioimista tärkeämpää. Jos lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkujalta alettaisiin vaatimaan lippua heille pitäisi silloin viimeistäänkin järjestää tilaa. Miksi he maksaisivat lippua jos bussiin pääseminen on epävarmaa? Muistetaan kuitenkin että linja-auto on logistinen työkalu jolla pitää pystyä tarjoamaan kuljetus aivan kaikille siihen pyrkiville (paitsi jos suurin sallittu henkilömäärä ylittyy, silloin tasapuolisesti kukaan ei pääse sisään. Sairas taikka terve)


Kyllä tässä on nyt syytä ymmärtää myös kohderyhmät. Kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen ykköskohderyhmä ovat perusterveet liikkumiskykyiset ja -haluiset henkilöt, joiden ei tarvitse kuljettaa paljoa tavaraa tai lapsia. Tämän ryhmän ulkopuolella on vain vähän kaupunkijoukkoliikenteeseen realistisisti saatavissa olevia käyttäjiä. 

On hyvin luonnollista, että tärkeintä kohderyhmää palvellaan parhaiten. Mitä lastenvaunuihin tulee, jos mentäisiin puhtaasti kustannuspohjalta ruuhka-aikaan pitäisi niistä tilavaatimuksen perusteella jopa periä lisämaksu, kun ne vievät niin paljon tilaa. Lastenvaunujen kanssa linja-autoon tulija vie näet ruuhkabussissa usean matkustajan paikan. Huippupalvelun, jossa bussiin aina mahtuu, järjestäminen tälle ryhmälle myös maksaisi hyvin paljon.

----------


## canis lupus

> Kyllä tässä on nyt syytä ymmärtää myös kohderyhmät. Kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen ykköskohderyhmä ovat perusterveet liikkumiskykyiset ja -haluiset henkilöt, joiden ei tarvitse kuljettaa paljoa tavaraa tai lapsia. Tämän ryhmän ulkopuolella on vain vähän kaupunkijoukkoliikenteeseen realistisisti saatavissa olevia käyttäjiä. 
> 
> On hyvin luonnollista, että tärkeintä kohderyhmää palvellaan parhaiten. Mitä lastenvaunuihin tulee, jos mentäisiin puhtaasti kustannuspohjalta ruuhka-aikaan pitäisi niistä tilavaatimuksen perusteella jopa periä lisämaksu, kun ne vievät niin paljon tilaa. Lastenvaunujen kanssa linja-autoon tulija vie näet ruuhkabussissa usean matkustajan paikan. Huippupalvelun, jossa bussiin aina mahtuu, järjestäminen tälle ryhmälle myös maksaisi hyvin paljon.


Ei ei ja ei. Vanhukset ovat joukkoliikenteessä erittäin suuri joukko ja heidän määrä tulee nousemaan jatkossakin roimasti kun suuret ikäluokat alkavat saavuttaa vanhuuden iän. Siinä vaiheessa rollaattoreita tulee nimenomaan mahtua kyytiin useampikin. Yksilehtinen etuovi on monelle vanhukselle jo nyt hankalan ahdas. Ilmeisesti sinun mielestäsi Helsingissä kuuluisi asua vain nuoret opiskelijat, sinkut ja perheettömät? Muut sitten pois koko seudulta? Kyllä kaikilla on oikeus asua missä huvittaa. Eirassa tai Nurmijärvellä

Sitten tuosta lastenvaunujen erityismaksusta vielä toistamiseen. Tuo idea viestii vain sitä että lapsiperheellä tulisi olla auto käytössä ruuhka-aikana ettei häiritse muita. Kävikö mielessä että sekin tilaa vievä lapsi tulee maksamaan sinunkin eläkkeesi. Sääliksi käy heitä kun joutuvat maksamaan niin pienellä joukolla suuren eläkeläisparven eläkkeet...

Se että perusterveet ovat numero yksi prioriteetti joukkoliikenteessä kuulostaa aikalailla ahdasmieliseltä ajattelutavalta. Onneksi me olemme sentään niin mitätön maa maailmalla että meistä ei kummemmin näin ajatella. Mutta mietipäs jos Berliinissä muutettaisiin joukkoliikenne meidän malliin? Mikä myrsky siitä syntyisi ympäri maailmaa

----------


## Akizz

> Ei ei ja ei. Vanhukset ovat joukkoliikenteessä erittäin suuri joukko ja heidän määrä tulee nousemaan jatkossakin roimasti kun suuret ikäluokat alkavat saavuttaa vanhuuden iän. Siinä vaiheessa rollaattoreita tulee nimenomaan mahtua kyytiin useampikin. Yksilehtinen etuovi on monelle vanhukselle jo nyt hankalan ahdas. Ilmeisesti sinun mielestäsi Helsingissä kuuluisi asua vain nuoret opiskelijat, sinkut ja perheettömät? Muut sitten pois koko seudulta? Kyllä kaikilla on oikeus asua missä huvittaa. Eirassa tai Nurmijärvellä
> 
> Sitten tuosta lastenvaunujen erityismaksusta vielä toistamiseen. Tuo idea viestii vain sitä että lapsiperheellä tulisi olla auto käytössä ruuhka-aikana ettei häiritse muita. Kävikö mielessä että sekin tilaa vievä lapsi tulee maksamaan sinunkin eläkkeesi. Sääliksi käy heitä kun joutuvat maksamaan niin pienellä joukolla suuren eläkeläisparven eläkkeet...
> 
> Se että perusterveet ovat numero yksi prioriteetti joukkoliikenteessä kuulostaa aikalailla ahdasmieliseltä ajattelutavalta. Onneksi me olemme sentään niin mitätön maa maailmalla että meistä ei kummemmin näin ajatella. Mutta mietipäs jos Berliinissä muutettaisiin joukkoliikenne meidän malliin? Mikä myrsky siitä syntyisi ympäri maailmaa



Miksi sitten ei voisi tulla kaikkiin joukkoliikennevälineisiin avorahastus ja kortinlukija kaikkiin busseihin myös keskiovelle. Tämä ratkaisisi monta asiaa. En näe syytä miksi jonkun ryhmän pitää päästä ilmaiseksi. Jokaisen ryhmän täytyy pystyä matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä, mutta miksi se pitäisi tehdä ilmaiseksi? Ja jos nyt ajatellaan tilallisesti, niin rattaat, rollaattori etc. vievät paljon tilaa, joten juuri niiden kanssa ei pitäisi päästä ilmaiseksi. Ennemmin pitäisi periä lisämaksu.

----------


## Salomaa

Ihan järjetöntä keskustelua ruveta vaatimaan lastenvaunuista maksu. Päätöksenteko kulkee toiseen suuntaan. Busseja on kehitetty siten että mahtuu kolmet vaunut. Lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkevien matkustajien maksumenettelystä on päätetty täysin yksimielisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kävikö mielessä että sekin tilaa vievä lapsi tulee maksamaan sinunkin eläkkeesi. Sääliksi käy heitä kun joutuvat maksamaan niin pienellä joukolla suuren eläkeläisparven eläkkeet...


Susi kuule, se on ihan ok, jos haluat puolustaa joukkoliikennettä köyhien ja kipeiden huonolaatuisena kulkumuotona. Mutta et viitsisi puhua roskaa eläkkeistä. Eivät tämän hetken pikkulapset mitään eläkkeitä tule maksamaan, se koko järjestelmä on romuttunut jo kauan ennen kuin tämän päivän pikkulasten vanhemmat ovat seitsemänkymppisiä.




> Kyllä tässä on nyt syytä ymmärtää myös kohderyhmät. Kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen ykköskohderyhmä ovat perusterveet liikkumiskykyiset ja -haluiset henkilöt, joiden ei tarvitse kuljettaa paljoa tavaraa tai lapsia. Tämän ryhmän ulkopuolella on vain vähän kaupunkijoukkoliikenteeseen realistisisti saatavissa olevia käyttäjiä. 
> 
> On hyvin luonnollista, että tärkeintä kohderyhmää palvellaan parhaiten. Mitä lastenvaunuihin tulee, jos mentäisiin puhtaasti kustannuspohjalta ruuhka-aikaan pitäisi niistä tilavaatimuksen perusteella jopa periä lisämaksu, kun ne vievät niin paljon tilaa. Lastenvaunujen kanssa linja-autoon tulija vie näet ruuhkabussissa usean matkustajan paikan. Huippupalvelun, jossa bussiin aina mahtuu, järjestäminen tälle ryhmälle myös maksaisi hyvin paljon.


Luulen, että Sudella on aika päinvastainen ajatus. Hänen maailmassaan joukkoliikenteeseen ei tarvitse houkutella ketään, vaan se on vain pakkokäyttäjiä varten. Silloinhan ahtaus ja seisomapaikat eivät haittaa, koska ne pakkokäyttäjät tulevat kyytiin kuitenkin.

Minä ajattelisin asiaa niin, että joukkoliikenteeseen nimenomaan pitäisi yrittää houkutella heitäkin, joille oma auto on vaihtoehto. Se ei tietenkään onnistu, jos busseista poistetaan istumapaikat, jotta kyytiin saadaan lisää rollaattoreita, lastenvaunuja ja vauvanitkua.

Susi taitaa olla siinä mielessä oikeassa, että tosielämässä se joukkoliikenteeseen houkuttelu on jäänyt vain juhlapuheiden tasolle. Esimerkiksi 2,80 euron hintainen kertalippu ei varsinaisesti ole mikään sisäänheittotarjous, joka houkuttelisi tutustumaan autottomaan vaihtoehtoon. Jos tähän ei tule muutosta kaupunkibulevardien myötä, niin sitten ne bulevardit tulevat kyllä aiheuttamaan aikamoisia ongelmia.

----------


## j-lu

Petterin ja 339-DFn kanssa samoilla linjoilla siitä, että joukkoliikenteestä ei pidä tehdä mitään inva/rollaattori/lastenvaunutaksia, jos sen halutaan olevan merkittävä seudullinen liikennemuoto. Erityisryhmien palvelu hidastaa joukkoliikennettä ja nopeus on jo nyt merkittävin syy sille, miksi perusterveet maksukykyiset valitsevat mieluummin auton.

Liikkuminen on tasa-arvokysymys, mutta helposti tullaan tilanteeseen, että erityisryhmiä kannattaa palvella erityisillä ratkaisuilla sen sijaan, että uhrataan joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky marginaaliryhmien palvelun vuoksi. Myös kokonaistaloudellisesti on hyvin todennäköisesti kannattavampaa palvella erityisryhmiä erikseen kuin yrittää palvella joukkoliikenteellä kaikkia ja menettää joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta autoilulle.

----------


## huusmik

> Liikkuminen on tasa-arvokysymys, mutta helposti tullaan tilanteeseen, että erityisryhmiä kannattaa palvella erityisillä ratkaisuilla sen sijaan, että uhrataan joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky marginaaliryhmien palvelun vuoksi. Myös kokonaistaloudellisesti on hyvin todennäköisesti kannattavampaa palvella erityisryhmiä erikseen kuin yrittää palvella joukkoliikenteellä kaikkia ja menettää joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta autoilulle.


Parantaako erityisryhmien huomioimatta jättäminen joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä mielestäsi niin paljon, että se olisi järkevää? Joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin mielestäni tarkoitettu *joukoille* ja siksi olisi järkevää, että myös erityisryhmät huomioitaisiin liikenteen järjestämisessä.

PS. Nyt tämä keskustelu alkaa lipsua aiheesta sivuun niin paljon, että se kannattaa erottaa omaksi viestiketjuksi.

----------


## hylje

Joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky määritetään kaupunkisuunnittelulla. Jos rakennetaan kaupunkia jossa ei mahdu autoilemaan, ihmiset liikkuvat joukkoliikenteellä (paitsi jos on ns. pakkoautoilija) ja jos rakennetaan lähiötä jossa autoilu on perusedellytys ihmiset autoilevat (paitsi jos on ns. joukkoliikenteen pakkoasiakas). Jotain välimaastoakin on olemassa mutta siinäkin on tehty rakennustehokkuutta päättäessä päätös myös siitä, miten ihmiset siellä liikkuvat.

Joukkoliikenteen sisäiset ratkaisut määrittelevät lähinnä sen, saadaanko liikenne järjestettyä taloudellisesti ja luotettavasti. Matkustusmukavuus on tähänkin toissijainen ongelma, johon kannattaa sijoittaa sen verran kun edullisesti saa. 

Mukavuudenhaluisille voisi järjestää bisnesluokan joukkoliikennettä lisähinnalla.

----------


## canis lupus

Bussit ovat jo nopeampi vaihtoehto ruuhka-aikana kuin henkilöauto eikä siltikään ihmiset vaihda joukkoliikenteeseen. Se että linja-autoon lisätään vieläkin penkkejä ei enää vaikuta mihinkään. En ole koskaan kuullut että joku vaihtaisi joukkoliikenteestä omaan autoon vaan koska ei pääse istumaan. Syy löytyy siitä että joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä lopetetaan joten matkustaminen määränpäähän muuttuu mahdottomaksi (kuten vaikka linja 14 lopetuksen yhteydessä kun Pajamäkeen jatkossa ei enää pääse). Auton omistaja jää monesta hankinnasta paitsi kun auton omistamiseen uppoo paljon rahaa. Kun meillä kuitenkin kaikilla on tarkoitus tässä aiheessa saada suurin osa autoilijoista bussiin niin silloin meidän tulisi siirtyä viimeistäänkin jo täysmataliin standardibusseihin sekä niveliin lähes joka linjalla. Siinä vaiheessa LE kalusto käy ahtaaksi kun ei ole enää tilaa edes seistä vaan jokainen bussi painaa "täynnä" valo päällä pysäkin ohitse. Siinäpä vasta houkute

Jos pääkaupunkiseudulla oikeasti halutaan että kaikki alkaisivat käyttämään joukkoliikennettä niin kaluston tulisi olla sen kapasiteetin mukaista. On itseasiassa vain teidän mukavuudenhaluisten ihmisten etu että he (autoilijat) eivät ole viemässä teidän penkkejänne

(Edit: tämä varmaan kuuluu nyt siihen istumapaikat vs. seisomapaikat aiheeseen kun näköjään pilkottu keskustelu)

----------


## petteri

> Bussit ovat jo nopeampi vaihtoehto ruuhka-aikana kuin henkilöauto eikä siltikään ihmiset vaihda joukkoliikenteeseen.


Kyllä henkilöauto on lähes aina nopeampi liikkumisvaihtoehto ovelta ovelle kuin bussi jos parkkipaikka on olemassa, myös ruuhka-aikaan. Metro tai juna sen sijaan pärjää joillain väleillä henkilöautolle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Bussit ovat jo nopeampi vaihtoehto ruuhka-aikana kuin henkilöauto eikä siltikään ihmiset vaihda joukkoliikenteeseen.


Ihanko totta? Antaisitko muutaman esimerkin? Minusta väitteesi on epäuskottava.

Joitain pistemäisiä yhteysvälejä voi raideliikenteellä tehdä nopeammin kuin autolla, jos vuorovälit sopivat omaan kulkemiseen ja matkan aloitus- ja lopetuspiste ovat aivan aseman tuntumassa tai jos auto on jätettävä poikkeuksellisen kauas. Lähinnä tuo koskee metroa sekä joitain ratikkaosuuksia, joilla vuoroväli on tiheä ja autoilu erityisen hankalaa.




> Se että linja-autoon lisätään vieläkin penkkejä ei enää vaikuta mihinkään. En ole koskaan kuullut että joku vaihtaisi joukkoliikenteestä omaan autoon vaan koska ei pääse istumaan.


Näin päin voi hyvin olla, että olet oikeassa. Joka sillä bussilla nyt menee, joutuu menemään sillä jatkossakin, sillä tuolla yksilöllä ei usein ole vaihtoehtoja. Siinä mielessä tietysti on perusteltua huonontaa palvelua vaikka poistamalla kaikki penkit, sillä pakkokäyttäjä tulee edelleen kyytiin.

Missaat kuitenkin samalla minun pointtini. Minähän lähdin juuri päinvastaisesta näkökulmasta liikkeelle, kun toivon, että saisimme autoista siirrettyä väkeä bussiin tai yleisemmin joukkoliikenteeseen. Se ei vapaaehtoisesti onnistu kovin hyvin, jos bussien palvelutasoa vielä nykyisestäkin huononnetaan.




> Syy löytyy siitä että joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä lopetetaan joten matkustaminen määränpäähän muuttuu mahdottomaksi (kuten vaikka linja 14 lopetuksen yhteydessä kun Pajamäkeen jatkossa ei enää pääse).


Mahdanko olla ainoa, jonka mielestä tekstissäsi on aikamoisia ristiriitaisuuksia? Toisaalta olet sitä mieltä, ettei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, kuinka surkeasti se bussi on sisustettu, kyllä se kelpaa. Mutta toisaalta kävelymatkan pysäkille pidentyessä 300 metrillä saat sen kuulostamaan maailmanlopulta, piikkilanka-aidalta Pajamäen ympärillä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Mikä tämä 14 lopettamissuunnitelma on? En ole moisesta koskaan kuullut.

----------


## Makke93

> Mikä tämä 14 lopettamissuunnitelma on? En ole moisesta koskaan kuullut.


Toistaiseksi spekulointia. Topeliuksenkadun ratikan korvatessa 14 ja 18 Munkkiniemestä etelään menis sitten näistä linjoista loputkin ja samalla suora yhteys Pajamäestä keskustaan. Mitään virallista ei ole vielä paperilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL:n hallituksen esityslistalla on lastenvaunujen kanssa ilmaiseksi matkustaminenkin esillä. Tätä oikeutta esitetään poistettavaksi samalla kun lippujen hintoja ja niihin liittyviä alennuksia päivitetään. Hallituksen kokous pidetään 25.10.2022.

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL:n hallituksen esityslistalla on lastenvaunujen kanssa ilmaiseksi matkustaminenkin esillä. Tätä oikeutta esitetään poistettavaksi samalla kun lippujen hintoja ja niihin liittyviä alennuksia päivitetään. Hallituksen kokous pidetään 25.10.2022.


Eikös Höseli kovasti rummuttanut, että ALV-alennus ei säästä mitään, koska kaikki säästöt valuvat siihen, että heidän pitää sieltä lippujärjestelmästään painaa kahta nappia, jotta alv olisi 0? Nyt on kuitenkin 10,7 M säästöä odotettavissa. Ehkä joku kielsi valehtelemasta liikaa.

Lastenvaunualen poistaminen on tietysti aivan perusteltua, samoin ihmettelen tuollaista tapahtuma-alea. Olin jotenkin kuvitellut, että tapahtumalipuista tehdään könttädiili tapahtumajärjestäjän kanssa, mutta olisi tietysti pitänyt arvata, ettei kuntayhtymä taivu mihinkään bisneshenkisiin ratkaisuihin.

----------


## SD202

> Lastenvaunualen poistaminen on tietysti aivan perusteltua, samoin ihmettelen tuollaista tapahtuma-alea. Olin jotenkin kuvitellut, että tapahtumalipuista tehdään könttädiili tapahtumajärjestäjän kanssa, mutta olisi tietysti pitänyt arvata, ettei kuntayhtymä taivu mihinkään bisneshenkisiin ratkaisuihin.


Menee hieman ohi aiheen...Tampere on tässä asiassa pk-seutua edellä: 
https://www.ilves.com/ilves-ja-tappa...uyhteistyosta/
Kävin joskus männä vuosina katsomassa Saksassa Bundesliga -jalkapalloa kolmella eri paikkakunnalla. Jokaisella noilla paikkakunnalla pääsylippu jalkapallo-otteluun oli samalla päivälippu paikallisen HSL:n kyydissä. Etenkin tuollaisissa massatapahtumissa olisi hyvä tarjota tuollaista porkkanaa käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Tai sitten urheiilutapahtuma aiheuttaa liikennesuman...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Rattaiden kanssa ilmaiseksi matkustaminen näyttäisi jatkuvan. Tämä ja muu hinnoitteluun liittyvä asia päätettiin palauttaa uudelleen valmisteluun, mutta niin että oikeus matkustaa lastenrattaiden (/-vaunujen) kanssa ilmaiseksi pitää säilyttää ja opiskelija-alennuksien perusteitakin muutettiin alkuperäisestä ehdotuksesta. Hallituksen kokouksen pöytäkirjan tätä asiaa koskeva kohta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Salomaa

Oikeata joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa.

----------

